# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  sydney inner west workers cottage

## rickx69

So, after living in a complete dump for 20 months and 18 months of planning (including 9 months to get the DA through Sydney City Council !!), the house has finally been handed over to the builders this week. 
I'm not sure if knowing what we know now, whether we would be going through with it all or not.  What started out as a renovation has essentially become and knock down and rebuild.  The only thing staying is the front wall......and only because, believe it or not, the following before pictures are of a heritage listed property! front which will remain unchanged other than a new roof, due to the heritage listing! Back of the house.  Note to others - remove pavers close to vacating.  We lifted them over Christmas and have had sand through the house, bed, couch ... well everywhere basically for the past 3 months!!! backyard...please not the rock garden beds the massive pile of rocks after we dragged them through the house to dump!..It was seriously hard work moving the mother f..er's!!! dining room looking toward front door lounge room master bedroom....so luxurious!!! looking toward the spare bedroom....we have been slowly stripping things out of the house. The stairs and looking through to the fabulous kitchen! another view of the lounge

----------


## rickx69

The construction certificate was only issued late Friday afternoon, so technically the builders could not "officially" start until today.  This is what they had done by 8:30 am on the "official" start day!! From the back.  Please note where the world's smallest bathroom used to be.  Seriously, our bathroom was 1.5m x1.5m.  I think I have seen bigger ones on a jumbo jet!!  What's left of our luxurious master bedroom! And the kitchen, now resplendent with the builders fridge.

----------


## rickx69

And at the end of the day yesterday, not much house left.   Ooops!... no turning back now!

----------


## jago

Potentially Bijou  
Lucky you didn't do any demolition work before you construction certificate was issued hey!  
I thought I had access problems but my friend have a lot of  drinking sorry thinking ahead as to the process, unless you've a good builder to take the strain and you can just drink...I sure hope you've friendly neighbours this reminds of building in London.  
Have you any plans that you wish to post to show the end result?

----------


## rickx69

Hi Jago 
Yes, at only 3.2m wide and no rear lane access...particularly as they have to excavate a fair way down for the lounge room and terrace at the back.... it's going to be an interesting build. 
Regarding the neighbours, we actually used to be quite friendly with them.  It's amazing how things change once you submit a DA.  The house on the right has just changed hands and some nice young first home buyers just moved in 4 weeks ago and to top it all off, both lots of neighbours work from home a few days a week! 
Here's the proposed plans

----------


## shauck

> Regarding the neighbours, we actually used to be quite friendly with them.  It's amazing how things change once you submit a DA.  The house on the right has just changed hands and some nice young first home buyers just moved in 4 weeks ago and to top it all off, both lots of neighbours work from home a few days a week!

  Perhaps remind them that when it's finished it will not only increase the value of your home but theirs as well.

----------


## rickx69

Hi Shauk 
Yes, I think they're thinking that way now. Surprisingly, the new neighbours were quite ok with it all. 
The most annoying part of the whole process was the fact that we showed everyone the proposed plans while working through them.  All said how fantastic it was and they would like tomdo something similar at some point.   
Once the DA was submitted though, they lodged carbon copy complaints against it, with the addition of one of them (those who sold the house next door, did not live in it but rented it out) going so far as to talk about the psychological and emotional distress our initial proposal had caused them! ....Sheesh!!! 
Someone I work with who has done many reno's over the years said to me... If you buy a house with the intention of doing major renovations to it, don't get too friendly with the neighbours.    Very sage advise indeed!

----------


## shauck

drama queens

----------


## rickx69

Well, not much of the house left now.  Hopefully the next week or so will see a bit of work going on.  The builders are aiming to have the new slabs poured next friday!

----------


## *stew*

Nice pics - I reckon demo is one of the most satisfying parts of a reno. You get to see an almost immediate change...! 
Nice drawings, I see you've gone the architect route. Are you going the full service route? And how did you go about selecting the builders? 
I am at the concept stage on my own reno and would be keen to hear your experiences... 
Cheers,
Stew

----------


## rickx69

Hi Stew.  Thanks, I agree the demo is exciting, but at the same stage the first sight of it pulled down is a bit of shock.
The reality of what you are doing and the amount of money you are spending really kicks in! 
There's always a lot of pro's and con's on these forums about the use of architects vrs draughtsman.  We are certainly glad we went with the architects.  We were lucky that my partner had seen the house of a work aquaintance on the north shore that these guys had redesigned, so new the sort of work they did. 
In our initial talks with them, they thought they would not have to project manage, but once the full scope of the project was finalized we have decide to have them do that for us as well. 
The architechts sent out tender packs to four builders.  We had two come to the house to look, and only those two submitted a quote.  We really only had one choice as there was $100 000 difference between them! 
The architects arranged for us to go a see a renovation that these builders were just about finishing in Stanmore to see the quality of their work (mind you, I was terribly hungover that morning so my judgement was probably not the best..lol). 
So far, we are exceedingly happy with both.  The architects Farnan Findlay Architects - Sustainable Green Architecture in Australia
Have been brilliant to work with and while only a small way into the build yet happy with them as well.J2 Build | Sydney based residential builders & renovation experts

----------


## *stew*

Thanks rickx69!  I did have a look at the architects website and they do some nice work!  :Smilie:   Am really happy to hear that everything is going well and everybody is meeting your expectations. 
Wow a 100k different between the 2 quotes is huge! Makes you wonder whether the other guys really wanted the work at all? 
All the best with the build!

----------


## rickx69

first fix plumbing is in  formwork has started for the slab

----------


## *stew*

How has the wet Sydney weather been treating you?

----------


## rickx69

Yes Stew, a few delays because of the rain, but they seem to have managed to get things done each day to keep moving forward.  The drainage issues we were having have been resolved, and it looks as though the digging has finished up today with sump pits in place.    
They are hoping to start getting the reo down tomorrow with Monday being the day aimed for to pour the slab. 
A few dramas before easter when they hit the main water supply, and a psycho neighbour up the road who has the stop valve on his property would not allow access for them to turn it off.  The police were called and everything cause the guy just went nuts!  Fun and games indeed!

----------


## an3_bolt

Going to be a great result! 
The slab is a fantastic idea. When I had our little (exterior dimension of 4.2m wide-3.8m internal) workers terrace on the border of Newtown/ Erskinville, I found I should have put down a slab when I renovated. 
The other things that I found out during and after the build if it helps:
1. Storage - storage - storage. In a narrow property, space is a huge premium. Storage areas can be created like in front of your guest room (a small access door and yellow tongue over the joists), under stairs etc etc. You will need every bit of it.
2. Next to our old place was a rental property. Had a young guy at uni who went through a succession of girlfriends. He eventually found an absolutely stunning girl, part asian part something. And of course he went at it something savage - every night. The first 2 weeks, her screams of passion were great amusement to myself and my wife to be. But it wears thin pretty quickly. I think from the pictures it appears you may have a stud wall on one side upstairs. If it was me I would pay very particular attention to sound attenuation in this area, and ensure the complete roof cavity is sealed off from the adjoining neighbours.
3. Don't forget a proper security alarm system. When the "uninvited" see it - sends them towards the "friendly" neighbours!

----------


## seriph1

very keen to see how this one turns out!

----------


## rickx69

Hi An3 
There seems to be 2 schools of thought on the slab, but looking round it seems to be the thing that everyone does these days. 
I agree, storage is king!  Other than the laundry, the rest of the space under the stairs is storage cupboards.  We have had to compromise on the main bedroom size as council would not let us extend upstairs further than next door, but the addition of the walk in wardrobe for the main and built in for the spare bedroom is a big bonus.  
I have attached the cross section diagrams.  As you can see there is no scope for storage in the eaves, as the dining room is double height and the wall of the spare bedroom that overlooks is floor to ceiling glass louvres.   
Certainly we are getting sound insulation into the wall cavities where it allows us.  No security system, but we do have a rather crazy dog who I am sure will get rid of anyone unwanted pretty quick smart!

----------


## an3_bolt

Looks like your plan has been very well thought out - addressing issues such as upstairs ventilation for summer, natural light etc. 
Going to be an excellent result. Well done! 
Keep those pictures coming!

----------


## rickx69

These are not the most interesting photos, but I must say that I was very excited at seeing the formwork in place for the coronet shaping at the back.
After looking at this on the plans for so long, it was good to finally see this shape in its full size.

----------


## *stew*

Great to read that things are still progressing well!   I can't imagine why your crazy neighbour had a problem with you turning off the mains supply though?  I'd have guessed that you had (or definitely the utility company) had a right to access the stop valve! 
Hopefully the nice Sydney weather will continue for a few weeks so you can quickly get out of the ground.  Thanks for the pics... looks good.

----------


## woodhunt

Looking very cool! 
I'd be very tempted with a slab around here if/when doing it...   

> The only thing staying is the front wall......and only because, believe  it or not, the following before pictures are of a heritage listed  property!

  South Sydney Council :Mad:  -I can't understand them- we have a string of single story cottages down our street that the owners have had since the seventies, they wanted to develop with keeping the facade and have been battling it for years because it's heritage listed (yet at the same time they want to take frontage off every house dev for a 1920's road widening scheme, so I'd bet they would be quite happy with a knockdown for rendered flats). 
One of the first dev proposals around our part I'd seen (besides the old industrial ones) that I liked! 
Cheers,
Garth

----------


## rickx69

Just got notification from the Architects that the Engineer has inspected the site and given the builders the ok to pour the slab.   Yippee!!!!

----------


## rickx69

Just back from the house.  Well happy to see the slab was poured today!  Can't post pics from the iPad , but will put a few up on Monday when I get back to a PC.   After watching the builders dig deeper and deeper into the ground over the last few weeks, it's great to know that from now on, the only way is up!!

----------


## Bloss

> Can't post pics from the iPad

  Que? Dunno why you shouldn't be able to?

----------


## batcat

Looking good.
Interesting you were able to pour a slab, our 'heritage listing' wont allow that 
LOL you have a 'vast estate' as we do, (ours = 1878 terrace  just on 4mtrs at it's widest point, inner-west different council to you,) 
Are your architects overseeing & managing all the construction works? 
I'm looking for an architect to have a look at our place and to give us advice if what we want to do is 'doable' and an idea of cost.
Forget 'archicentre' architects their minimum fee is $1850!!! - all we want is an hour or two of professional advice.
lol sorry rant over

----------


## rickx69

Hi Batcat 
Luckily our heritage listing only applies to the facade.   
We are paying the architects to project manage the job as well.  Certainly architects are not cheap, but god they are worth it.  Certainly a draughtsman can draw up plans, but I am still amazed when I see the construction drawings that are provided to the builder as well.  You do realize what you are paying for.

----------


## rickx69

Well, slab is down and stud work has started.  I can't help but think that the brickwork probably should have been done first.  I think it may be because the bricks for the back wall are being custom made and not ready yet, so they are doing things a bit back to front in order to keep the job moving.

----------


## rickx69

A few more pics form last weeks work. beams up in the lounge room  standing the kitchen looking towards where the bathroom will be on the right the wall cavity space for the bathroom cabinet.  God!!... it's looks as they it is going to be quite large. the counter levered corner of the upstairs bedroom, above the bathroom and hall.  The staris go up on the right. the new steel lintel for supporting the brickwork over the side walls and french doors at the back.

----------


## rickx69

And on a more sombre note.... today we have had to approve the $10 000 variation that it cost to get the amended drainage system in place.... Boo!!!

----------


## *stew*

Wow, looks like its coming along nicely. Thats bad news about the variation though! How did it come about?  I'd have thought the drainage plans would've been locked down.... 
That lintel is interesting. Is the rear wall/French door going to be zig zag???

----------


## rickx69

Hi Stew 
Must say, we are pleased with how everything is coming along.   The drainage became an issue once they started digging down and found the soil to have a very high clay content.  
The lounge and the terrace have are actually much lower than street level at the front.  A small drainage pit was always allowed for, but the clay content of the soil ended up requiring the whole of the terrace to be dug down alot more and a larger pit installed and surrounded with blue metal.   It has had two pumps put into it (one a back up if the first one fails),  then it feeds into another pit that is in the front yard before finally going into the storm water. 
We could have got away with a lot less, but you only have on chance of getting these things right, and now, in the chance of a 1 in 100 year storm, we think we are pretty much safe from having the lounge room turn into a swimming pool.  Better to be safe that sorry we think. 
Yes, the back of the house is a Zig Zag shape.  The architects refer to it as a coronet.  Not sure if they are having a bit of laugh as we are a couple of queens!!.....LOL... 
The french doors meet at a peak in the center.  The two small walls on the sides and above the doors going up to parapet above the roof line are finished with a fully glazed off white brick.   Because of the angles, we are having to have some of the bricks precut and the ends glazed by the brickworks. 
The bricks arrive in a couple of weeks.  We are off to Can Cun and San Francisco on the 17th of June for a few weeks, so hopefully by the time we get back the bricks will be up.  It is one part of the house that i am really excited about seeing completed!

----------


## rickx69

Also exciting is that some of the fittings have started to arrive...... one of the tallest bathroom taps I have ever seen the lights for up the stairs the platform light for beside the front door in the dining room to highlight the curve in the ceiling the new front exterior light and the new down lights for the hallway and one corner of the lounge room.  These are particularly nice!

----------


## *stew*

Hi Rick 
Oh, I understand - its defiinitely better to over-engineer the drainage solution now rather than trying to fix an issue afterwards! Sounds like the 2nd pump is a good idea and worth the expense.  How have the builders been so far.... I know it's early days. 
The french doors and the glazed bricks are going to be pretty nice by the sounds of it. Did you happen to go with any double glazing at all? (expensive I now but the inner west can be a noisy place at times!).  I live in SP and am seriously considering some double glazing for our renos....

----------


## rickx69

Stew 
So far extremely happy with the builders.  Really great guys and certainly seem to know what they are doing.  Having the architects project manage as well so they certainly keep them check and at this stage the builders think they may actually finish a bit earlier than expected. 
I'm guessing SP is St Peters.....fully understand the noise issue there.  We are currently renting there and while the flight path isn't as bad as I thought it would, don't think I would want to live with it all the time. 
Our place is in Erskineville.  It's actually pretty quiet where we are even though we are pretty close to the train line, we are far away enough for it not to be a problem.  We aren't doing double glazing, but the french doors are having Intrudergaurd Glass in them.   A bit more expensive, but means if someone does happen to get into the backyard, they aren't going to be able to smash the glass in.

----------


## rickx69

hoping to post pics from the site over the weekend.  At the moment only popping in late in the arvo, so no good taking pics. 
Dramas today with the bank, builders and architechts......1st progess payment delayed due to documentation issues and lots of yelling and screaming between all parties!!! 
Issue regarding the chimmey....seems that when next door took theirs out (shared chimmeny stack between the two houses)
seems it was not done correctly.  not happy Jan!!!!  other than that everything progessing greatly... will get some more pics uploaded over the weekend before we head off to Can Cun and San Francisco on wednesday

----------


## rickx69

been a while .... but at last some progress pics the back brickwork is done..... love this! stairs are in bathroom walls up shower cubicle other end of the bathroom... with door into the light well spare bedroom upstairs wardrobe for the spare bedroom.....window into the light well on the left looking into the lightwell from the spare bedroom skylight over the walk in robe in the master bedroom looking toward the juliet balcony in the master bedroom and finally the skylight over the lounge room in place 
All up lots has happened since we went away and come back from holidays!

----------


## *stew*

Gee, that's a huge change from the previous pics!  I have to confess I was a bit dubious about the coronet shaped exterior wall but the glazed(?) bricks look quite nice. The master BR is also going to look fab with the juliet balcony....  
So, how have you found the building crew and architects thus far? 
Cheers, stew

----------


## rickx69

Hi Stew 
Have gotta say that I love the coronet at the rear.  The fully glazed bricks make it though.  Such a beautiful surface.  I am very glad though that we did change from the stark white to the vanilla colour....... the pure white would have been OTT. 
The juliet balcony is a little larger than what we expected. The nieghbours reaction to that is going to be intersting as the balcony was one of the reasons for complaint and the intial council approval called for its removal.  We are not sure if any of them know that we did a Section 82A review and got it reinstated......Ooops!! 
Cannot fault the buliders so far, and having the architects project manage has been absolutely brilliant.  Worth every penny. 
We do have a slight problem now though.  We share the chimney with the neighbours next door, and at some point in the past the previous owners there removed the internal stack.   The chimney is now unsupported on one side and is in danger of collapsing. 
Council have been out to look, and we are about to be issued an order to repair.  We are going to have document the current dimensions,  pull it down and rebuild it with as much of the existing material as possible exactly as it is. Damm the bloody heritage listing on the place!!! 
The new neighbours are not wanting to contribute to the cost in anyway,  blaming our demolition for the problem, and not acknowledging the fact that there is nothing supporting the upper stack on their side.  It really is quite amazing how doing a renovation on a house makes you the most hated people on the street. 
On a brighter note though, we had to dig up the side walk to get the gas line through and drains out to the gutter, which left ugly patches in the sidewalk out the front of the house.  So happy that this week council has come along and ripped up the whole footpath for the street and is redoing it.  It's all looking beautiful again.  What perfect timing! 
Bathroom tiles go in next week.  All the windows and doors arrive in about 2 weeks and all the kitchen appliances have been delivered to the joners to ensure they fit into the cabinets correctly.  Quite exciting to be starting to get to finishing stages!!!

----------


## *stew*

That's amusing about the 82A Review.... I am pretty sure Council are meant to notify neighbours but are generally pretty apathetic. I have to say, I think a lot of the time complaints about privacy and balconies/decks are really overdone.  For the most part, these areas are infrequently used and seldom raise any real issues. 
Hmm, that's interesting about the chimney support. If it formed part of the common party wall, I'd assume there would be a cross-easement of support? Seems a bit unfair that you have to carry to cost of repairs/restoration because they did a dodgy reno. Be sure to get lots of of photos so you have the option of chasing them later for a $$$ contribution. 
Glad to hear everything is going well with the builders and architects. It must've been nice to come back from hols to see so much progress on the build.... 
Cheers,
stew

----------


## TwoFeet

Hiya, I'm really interested in what happened with your chimney. It sounds like it could be a similar situation to ours....any updates?

----------


## rickx69

> Hiya, I'm really interested in what happened with your chimney. It sounds like it could be a similar situation to ours....any updates?

  Hi TwoFeet 
Really not sure where to even start with the chimney issue.  What a disaster all round!! 
The builders had to stop work on the roof, resulting in a bit of loose flashing.... some rain... and water damage to the nieghbours ceiling and wall cavity and all there power points blowing out.  Builder was away for the weekend, so told them to get an electrician in on a Sunday to fix the power points and we reimbursed them for the cost. 
A week later... very heavy rain... their ceiling collapsed...couch and rug soaked.... letters from their solicitors to us, the builder and the architect outlining every point they feel we have violated in the DA approval. 
We had to get our solicitors involved to claim our indemnity as per the building contract. 
Bricks fall down from the chimney on their side damaging floor boards.  More solicitors letters to us. 
Finally, after a meeting on site with them, their engineer, our builder and the builders insurance asseccor they decided to not involve lawyers anymore and agree to have the engineer design a brace on their side and go halves in all costs. 
Today we have received the $2000 bill from our solicitor for a few letters and phone calls. 
All round all involved have probably spent as much money on legal fees as it is going to cost to fix the bloody chimney!!! 
Not happy Jan!!  Suffice to say we have decided that we will not be talking to them much once we move back into the house!

----------


## rickx69

some updated pics.... once again  iphone quality so not  the best  trying to show the curved ceiling in the dining room.  dining room, bedrooms and stairwell ceiling are all plywood that will be limewashed shower cubicle,  small door at end near toilet and white tile behind basin in the bathroom french doors now in the lounge room the old fireplace that we think we get a perspex wine rack made for  a couple of views of the stairs and finally... the current view of the back of the house.... really very happy with it.... 10 weeks till completion... can't wait!!

----------

